# Feeding for Pregnancy Success!



## Legamin (Jan 24, 2022)

Legamin submitted a new resource:

Feeding for Pregnancy Success! - Helping your pregnant ewes regulate their health and grow healthy lambs.



> This is an issue that came from researching hay feeders.  I have built wooden feeders, huge plastic ”apartment feeders”, a myriad of welded mobile bale feeders and structured trough feeders….the end results have been up to 50% hay waste (recent prices reaching $450-$900 per ton grass hay) and unregulated feeding which contributes to poor health issues.
> One of the main issues for sheep who just stick their head down in the hay and start chowing down is ‘Pinkeye’. This is no big deal and is...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2022)

That is quite a hay bag! Very well written article, educational too.


----------

